# Kaufberatung Cougar S 700W vs Enermax Modu87+ 600W



## nfs1 (22. Januar 2010)

Hallo Mitgleider,

ich hab man verglichen, jedoch weiß ich nicht was nun mehr sinnvoll ist.

Das Cougar S 700W kostet etwa 125 Euro und das Enermax Modu87+ 600W stolze 143 Euro.
Was würde der höhere Wirkungsgrad eventuell beeinflussen - auf 2-3 Jahre?

Nun ist meine Frage, welches Netzteil würdet Ihr nehmen?
600 Watt würde mir ja reichen. Doch Cougar hat keines im Angebot oder etwa doch?

Ich benutz nen highend Mainboard mit Core i7 860 und einer vorraussichtlich HD 5850.


----------



## Veriquitas (22. Januar 2010)

Hol dir das cougar ich habe das auch und ist billiger.Von cougar gibt es keie 600w Netzteile, lieber was leistungsfähigeres dann hat man erstma ruhe die nächsten Jahre.


----------



## ¦square²¦ (22. Januar 2010)

Empfehle dir ebenfalls das Cougar S700. Habe es erst letzte Woche bei einem Freund eingebaut und bin jetzt selbst am überlegen mein NT gegen das Cougar auszutauschen. Es ist sehr leise und in den Tests schneidet es ebenfalls sehr gut ab. Auch wenn es für dein System wahrscheinlich überdimensioniert ist, machst du damit keine Fehler. Das Cougar S700 ist momentan vom Preis- Leistungsverhältnis eines der besten NT auf dem Markt in dieser Leistungskategorie.


----------



## nfs1 (22. Januar 2010)

Oder sollte ich doch zu einem 500 Watt Netzteil greifen?


----------



## ¦square²¦ (22. Januar 2010)

Poste mal dein gesamtes System, das über das NT versorgt wird.


----------



## Veriquitas (22. Januar 2010)

Hmm ich würde lieber was leistungsfähigeres nehmen wenn du dir jetzt schon ein neues kaufst, man weiss nie was kommt (Graka besonders) du sagtest ja es soll lange halten.


----------



## nfs1 (22. Januar 2010)

Mainboard Trinergy 
(Sounkarte PCIe)
DDR3-RAM G.Skill 2x2GB
Core i7  860
Samsung 1TB und 3 weitere Festplatten
DVD Brenner LG GH22LS50
Grafikkarte HD5850 oder HD5770
Silverstone FT-01B (mit 3 Lüftern)
TV Karte (PCI)


----------



## Headhunter93 (22. Januar 2010)

nimm das Cougar S700^^


----------



## ¦square²¦ (22. Januar 2010)

Mit einem 500 Watt NT würdest du locker auskommen. Wichtig ist nur, falls du mit dem NT planst SLI/Crossfire zu benutzen, sollte das NT auch die entsprechenden Stromstecker mitbringen (besser, als später irgendwelche Adapter zu kaufen). Aber auch dafür reicht ein gutes 600 Watt Netzteil. 

In der oben genannten Konfiguration wird das System ohne Übertakten ca. 350 - 370 Watt verbrauchen (unter Last versteht sich). Somit bleiben dir bei einem 500 - 600 Watt Netzteil auch noch genug Reserven nach oben.

Die einzelnen Grafikkarten die einen zwingen 700 Watt NT zu verbauen brauchen aber noch ein paar Jahre bevor sie auf den Markt kommen (falls sie überhaupt irgendwann kommen).

700 Watt wirst du nicht benötigen, aber es ist halt der Preis, der das Cougar S700 auch so interessant macht.

MfG


----------



## Jakob (22. Januar 2010)

Ich würde das Enermax nehmen wenn es zu deinem Gehäuse passt. Ist momentan das beste NT in dem Preisbereich und schlägt sogar ein Seasonic. Außerdem sieht es super aus.


----------



## Stefan Payne (22. Januar 2010)

Seasonic X-650, das Enermax ist schlechter (außer Lüfter) und teurer als das Seasonic.


----------



## nfs1 (22. Januar 2010)

Hey gute Idee... eine Frage das Seasonic hat nur 1 12Volt Leitung das Cougar 4 was da der Unterschied?


----------



## Veriquitas (22. Januar 2010)

wenn du Zukunftsicher sein willst nimm das cougar, lieber jetzt weniger zahlen als später mehr.


----------



## poiu (22. Januar 2010)

eigentlich reicht das S550

zum  vs.

laut der seite ist das COugar besser 

Enermax Modu87+ 700W Review

ich würde aber wenn du schon kohle ausgeben willst das Seasonic X in betracht ziehen


----------



## Dr.House (23. Januar 2010)

Enermax Modu 87+ ist unverschähmt teuer 

Andere NT´s haben mindestens die gleiche Effizienz und kosten weniger.

Seasonic X-650 oder auch noch Corsair HX 750. Sind beide sehr effizient (~88-90%) und etwas günstiger.

Obwohl die Effizienz bei mir nicht so ner Rolle spielt. + oder - 2 % macht nicht viel aus auch auf 3 Jahren gerechnet nicht. (sparst 5 € vllt.) 

Nimm eins von den bisher erwähnten NT´s was dir am besten gefällt und farblich zu dem Rest past.


----------



## poiu (23. Januar 2010)

bei dem System reicht aber auch das 

Enermax PRO87+ 500W ATX 2.3 (EPG500AWT) Preisvergleich bei Geizhals.at Deutschland

Cougar S 550, 550W ATX 2.3 Preisvergleich bei Geizhals.at Deutschland


----------



## nfs1 (23. Januar 2010)

Danke erstmal aber es sollte schon Modular sein.

Was hat das Seasonic 650 nicht was das Cougar S 550/700 nicht hat?


----------



## Stefan Payne (23. Januar 2010)

nfs1 schrieb:


> Hey gute Idee... eine Frage das Seasonic hat nur 1 12Volt Leitung das Cougar 4 was da der Unterschied?



Der Unterschied ist, das die 4 Rails beim Cougar seperat gesichert sein sollte, so dass du nicht so schnell 'nen Kabelbrand bekommen könntest.


nfs1 schrieb:


> Was hat das Seasonic 650 nicht was das Cougar S 550/700 nicht hat?


DHT, wie Enermax sagt.
Oder ohne PR-Bullshit: eine LLC-Resonanz Topologie, die 'obenrum' im FM Mode arbeitet und untenrum im konventionellen PWM.
Auch ists semi passiv bis 20% Last.


----------



## nfs1 (23. Januar 2010)

FM Mode was?! Semipassiv... 

Nett das du antwortest nur das klingt für mich nach Bahnhof 

Also das Seasonic hat diese 4 getrennten 12V nicht dafür dieses andere dings was das Cougar nicht besitzt?

Würdest du nun Cougar S550 oder Cougar S700 oder Seasonic X 650 oder Enermax Modu87+ 600W nehmen?


----------



## Philipus II (23. Januar 2010)

Ganz klar das Enermax oder das Seasonic nehmen.


----------



## Ich 15 (23. Januar 2010)

Bin mir jetzt nicht 100% sicher aber ich meine das, dass Cougar S bei P55 Chipsätzen Phiepen kann. Ich würde auch das Seasonix oder Enermax nehmen oder warten bis die neue Version des Cougar s oder Cougar G draußen sind(wurden ja schon angekündigt)


----------



## Stefan Payne (23. Januar 2010)

nfs1 schrieb:


> FM Mode was?! Semipassiv...
> Nett das du antwortest nur das klingt für mich nach Bahnhof


Semipassiv = Lüfter läuft nicht immer.

Das andere ist nur eine Funktionsart des Netzteiles, PWM Mode ist, wenn man gegen Masse schaltet...


nfs1 schrieb:


> Also das Seasonic hat diese 4 getrennten 12V nicht dafür dieses andere dings was das Cougar nicht besitzt?


Leitungen meinst du, oder?



nfs1 schrieb:


> Würdest du nun Cougar S550 oder Cougar S700 oder Seasonic X 650 oder Enermax Modu87+ 600W nehmen?


Das ENermax schon mal nicht, die Testergebnisse sind doch eher enttäuschend, dazu der Preis eine Frechheit.

Würd also entweder ein Cougar oder Seasonic nehmen.


----------



## Ich 15 (24. Januar 2010)

Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Das Enermax schon mal nicht, die Testergebnisse sind doch eher enttäuschend, dazu der Preis eine Frechheit.



Hast du dafür auch einen link? hab jetzt mal kurz 2 Test überflogen und nichts wirklich negatives festgestellt. Beim Preis tut sich auch nicht viel(link)


----------



## Philipus II (24. Januar 2010)

Das Cougar S hat mich in den 3DC Tests enttäuscht, einigen wir uns also aufs Seasonic X Series


----------



## Stefan Payne (24. Januar 2010)

Ich 15 schrieb:


> Hast du dafür auch einen link? hab jetzt mal kurz 2 Test überflogen und nichts wirklich negatives festgestellt. Beim Preis tut sich auch nicht viel(link)


Jonnyguru, Hardwaresecrets, Anandtech.



Philipus II schrieb:


> Das Cougar S hat mich in den 3DC Tests enttäuscht, einigen wir uns also aufs Seasonic X Series


Dafür wars bei Jonnyguru recht gut...
Spikes gibts in so ziemlich jedem Rechner, nur eben nicht bei der selben Spannung...


----------



## Philipus II (24. Januar 2010)

ja, den Test habe ich auch gelesen. Soulpains Test bei p3d-now war ja auch ohne Probleme.


----------



## Veriquitas (24. Januar 2010)

Hol dir das cougar schluss aus.


----------



## Speed-E (24. Januar 2010)

Also ich habe mir nun bei JohnnyGuru den Test und die Bildchen angesehen, ich bin schockiert.
Was ist nur aus Enermax geworden. Ich hatte nun einige Enermax Netzteile, momentan ein Infiniti 720w, mit dem ich sehr zufrieden bin, aber was ich da sehen muss (Modu 87+) ist unglaublich. Das innenleben sieht ja aus wie Napfsülze und wurde wohl auch so verarbeitet. 

Also ich würde vorschlagen greif zum Cougar.


----------



## Stefan Payne (24. Januar 2010)

Was meinst du?
Die blau lackierten Kühler??

Die würd ich nicht überbewerten, man hat nur wohl, wie im Artikel vermutet, aufn letzten Drücker den Lüfter getauscht und die schon vorproduzierten Kühler benutzt.
Ursprünglich war wohl ein roter Lüfter geplant gewesen...


----------



## nfs1 (24. Januar 2010)

Cougar S 700 oder Seasonic X650

...

Vom Design würd ich ja Cougar sagen...

Achja noch eine Frage zum PC-Gehäuse mit oder ohne Fenster was meint Ihr? (Silverstone FT01)
(Preis sind die gleichauf)


----------



## nfs1 (25. Januar 2010)

push up


----------



## ¦square²¦ (25. Januar 2010)

Ob das Gehäuse ein Fenster haben soll oder nicht, musst du schon für dich entscheiden. Wie oft schaust du dir denn die eingebaute Hardware in deinem PC an? Meiner Meinung nach ist es unnötig für alle die nicht Modding betreiben oder die nicht glauben ihre Hardware mit Sonnenschein wecken zu müssen. Ist Geschmackssache, was dir und deinem Geldbeutel lieber ist.

Zum Netzteil
Sind beide sehr gut und für dein System mehr als ausreichend. Könntest wie gesagt auch eine Liga drunter bleiben. Würde das preiswertere, also das Cougar nehmen.

MfG


----------



## nfs1 (1. Februar 2010)

Das Cougar soll sehr laut sein bei +50% Last. Stimmt das?

Wie wäre es mit dem Coolermaster Silent Pro M 500W ATX 2.3?
Das würde doch auch gut funktionieren?
Obwohl das Seasonic X650 ja recht teuer ist..


----------



## Gast1663794603 (1. Februar 2010)

nfs1 schrieb:


> Das Cougar soll sehr laut sein bei +50% Last. Stimmt das?



mein cougar ist selbst bei Last flüsterleise (HDD's sind lauter)
egal S Serie oder CM.
Mit dem Cougar kannst du überhaupt nichts falsch machen. 

lg


----------



## Philipus II (6. Februar 2010)

Ich bin für das Enermax Modu87+ oder ein Seasonic X series.


----------



## gonix (6. Februar 2010)

Ich habe mit Enermax nicht so gute Erfahrungen gemacht zum Netzteil nach 1.Jahr defekt und zum 2. was den support angeht, die sind sehr freundlich haben mir jedoch mein defektes Enermax pro zurück geschickt und meinten alles OK. Nichts war OK, selbst ohne Last waren die Spannungen (5volt) zu niedrig (wei ausserhalb der ATX Norm was mir der Enermaxmitarbeiter sogar am Telefon bestätigt hat). Kurz gesagt nimm Seasonic oder das Cougar (wenn Du noch ein wenig warten kannst das neue Cougar). Ich habe mich für das Seasonic x650 entschieden.


----------

